# The Magnatom smiley



## Crackle (23 Sep 2008)

It's shaking it's head in a self-righteous manner. 

Any chance you could add it Shaun in honour of Maggers


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2008)

Done ...


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2008)

Fantastic! And he's already used it ....perfect.


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2008)

Hey Shaun. As well s the Magnatom smiley. Can we have a Noodley smiley as well


----------

